# Digital preservation of lost Iraqi art



## Brian G Turner (May 19, 2015)

The BBC reports on a project that's currently creating 3D models of archaeological treasures believed destroyed by ISIS in Iraq:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-32742622


----------



## BAYLOR (May 19, 2015)

An Image is better then nothing.

It's  too bad that so much valuable history has been destroyed by that pact of thinking challenged ISIS morons.


----------



## Gramm838 (May 20, 2015)

It helps to assuage the cowardice of the western (and other) powers...instead of actually doing something about it, we have digital copies on the internet! Yay!


----------

